# I just got some NX2 GT's... question. First time flow.



## dfischer (Jun 1, 2012)

I got some NX2 GT's for $200 new. Good deal.

Anyway, I wanted to try them out because I had some Cartel's before and well, I have some temperamental feet so I wanted to try something new. 

When setting up my NX2's I was wondering how do you know how much forward lean is on both the highbacks? What's the best way to make them consistent? I didn't see a visual indicator. Also related to highbacks, how do you rotate them, if you can anyway?

And the most important question, *how tight am I supposed to make the flow hybrid strap?* I'm not sure what to do on this one. Do I make it tight enough that my feet can't move at all? I tried this and then it felt like there was a noticeable pressure on the top of my foot but maybe that's ok? The only part psyching me out is that on the manual it says "don't make this as tight as traditional 2 strap bindings" but if I don't make it that tight then I can forcefully move my boot a bit under the binding and that doesn't seem right.

Thoughts?

Edit; Someone suggested I could modify the canted footbeds as well based on my Boot? In what sense? Can anyone point me in right direction? Are there any "must have tweaks" for Flow bindings that wouldn't be obvious to me?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This is how I see the best way to tighten them.

For starters, just do it on mountain. Get in and pull the highback up. Get the toe strap adjusted and SNUG. Then, with the angle strap undone, strap down the ankle strap SNUG. Then push down the angle strap and lock it. Now check the highback. Forward lean just needs to be pushed to that when clipped the highback sits flush or just shy of flush to your boot.


----------



## dfischer (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you. Is it possible to rotate highbacks too? 

And does snug mean you can noticeably feel it on your boot?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have about 60ish days on my nx2se bindings. I flipped my left to right and right to left on toe straps, put your boots on your feet like your gonna ride, put your boots in the binding and make sure you heel barely clears the back when you put the high back up, you may need to barely lift our heel depending on your boots. highbacks up... I put my toe straps down with the ratchet until I see just the slightest stretch in it. I put the ankle straps down until I feel just the slithest pressure on my foot. I ride with about half way up forward lean on the screw thing. Do not lift the high back by the plastic parts, they break. Make sure you have a hold of the metal.....


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

^ +1

To ensure the best possible fit, the first thing you need to do is check the position of the high back relative to your boot. By that I mean at the point where the high back is attached to the base plate ( big screw below your ankle on each side ) you have a rear / forward position option. This is the gross adjustment that centers your boot in the binding. There is a corresponding cable adjustment that needs to mirror what you do with your highback placement. Make this adjustment first before moving on to the adjustments mentioned above.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The highback is what sets where your boot sits. That's what you need to get right before hitting the snow. When it comes to the ratchet setting on my SE's I found that everything was way too tight at first. The NASTY system lets you get away with having shit way to tight unlike previous Flows. So baring that in mind adjust the ratchet on the hill. Start with them tight and loosen them one click every run until you get them as loose as you can and still have total control. For me there is literally one click differences on the upper ratchet between just right and my toes going cold from lack of blood. On the lower ratchet I know it is too tight when I can feel the heel cup digging into the back of my boot.

There is no rotation for the heel cup on the NX bindings. You can only rotate the upper part a few degrees.


----------

